# Brrrrrrrr..........



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2008)

Is 30 degrees this AM. Went out for a run and I was pretty cold. Thought I'd be OK in a light running jacket but my arms/hands got really cold from the forearms down. My fingers aren't typing well right now. I got used to living in a tropical clime for 3 years and it's going to take some getting used to.

In college (Troy, NY), I used to return from runs when it was -30 windchill and I would have slurred speech from my face being so cold. 30 degrees back then was tropical.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2008)

We had half an inch of snow yesterday!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

39 here on the MS Gulf Coast - LOVING IT!!!

We haven't had a real winter here in maybe 10 years.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 30, 2008)

Takes a while for the blood to thicken is what my parents used to tell me. I can remember getting back from 4 years in the tropics in '76, waiting at a bus stop across from a bank that had a time and temp sign, and shivering at 73 degrees. Welcome home, Rich.

Now I've gotta go out and work in it.... hope it warms up.


----------



## Herald (Oct 30, 2008)

Can anybody say 'Global Warming'? Anybody? Anybody? Bueller?


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Is 30 degrees this AM. Went out for a run and I was pretty cold. Thought I'd be OK in a light running jacket but my arms/hands got really cold from the forearms down. My fingers aren't typing well right now. I got used to living in a tropical clime for 3 years and it's going to take some getting used to.



I'm trying to find a violin small enough....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2008)

The only problem with the Great Plains when it gets cold is the wind. It cuts right through you.


----------



## smhbbag (Oct 30, 2008)

I, too, underestimated the cold this morning around 230 on my way to work.

It's amazing how many ways cold air can find it's way to your body on a motorcycle. I need to start wearing a wetsuit or something.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 30, 2008)

My Josh has this cool Under Armour stuff that is like a thick spandex that keeps him really warm during football games. 
Under Armour Cold Gear Action Legging Mens - Dick's Sporting Goods

Under Armour Cold Gear Crew Mens - Dick's Sporting Goods

BURRRRR! We are in the Sectionals right now.... It is suppose to get up to 70 tomorrow. Friday Night Lights is at its best right now. We are playing our main rival tomorrow night. We lost the last game against them at their place. I am hoping for a win.....

Keep your toes warm....


----------



## Kim G (Oct 30, 2008)

I have cold-induced asthma. I went on a two mile walk in 50 degree weather and wheezed painfully for two days until I broke down and went and bought another inhaler. I never wheeze except for the cold. It just murders my lungs . . . maybe because I grew up in Florida where I didn't have to worry about that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Is 30 degrees this AM. Went out for a run and I was pretty cold. Thought I'd be OK in a light running jacket but my arms/hands got really cold from the forearms down. My fingers aren't typing well right now. I got used to living in a tropical clime for 3 years and it's going to take some getting used to.
> ...



Stop. You're making me cry.


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 30, 2008)

We've already had some temperatures in the teens at night!


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



better not... they might freeze on the way down.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2008)

There's a National Geographic from 1976 that is my favorite. I don't recall the month, but it has a cowboy on the front and it's main article is about the Alaskan pipeline. 

BUT the article that really tickles me is the one about the greatest minds of the day pouring themselves into research on...

...the coming Ice Age!!! 

Thirty years later and look where we are. You've come a long way, baby!

Oh yeah, we had very light flurries this morning in Hamilton, Ontario. It was about 3 degrees centigrade.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 30, 2008)

It was around 34 shortly after dawn this morning (according to the thermometer); not sure how cold it actually got last night.


----------



## Curt (Oct 30, 2008)

Just be thankful that Al Gore invented the internet so that we can all compare the slice of global warming we're enjoying today.

Here in Maine we had some flurries yesterday and the temps are hovering around 30. Ice on the lake soon!


----------



## BJClark (Oct 30, 2008)

Here in North Florida, we had temps in the 30's as well!!

I don't LIKE THE COLD!!


----------



## Seb (Oct 30, 2008)

What is this "winter" thing of which you speak? 

It's a beautiful sunny 74 here in So Florida.

Come on down.


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretty soon this






will look like this.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> What is this "winter" thing of which you speak?
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny 74 here in So Florida.
> 
> Come on down.



Steve, winter is now. It was mid 50s in Houston early this morning. Unbearable! I may have to get to a warmer climate. (although it is 78 now)


----------



## Seb (Oct 30, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > What is this "winter" thing of which you speak?
> ...



If you move anywhere much warmer, you'll need to speak Spanish. 

This is the time of the year where the temp finally becomes bearable down here. Our 6 months of summer gets old.

And I'll repent and confess, it really got down into the 40s, for a little while, here last night.


----------



## Seb (Oct 30, 2008)

That looks like good fishin' thare you betcha. 



Wannabee said:


>


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> There's a National Geographic from 1976 that is my favorite. I don't recall the month, but it has a cowboy on the front and it's main article is about the Alaskan pipeline.
> 
> BUT the article that really tickles me is the one about the greatest minds of the day pouring themselves into research on...
> 
> ...


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 30, 2008)

Curt said:


> Just be thankful that Al Gore invented the internet so that we can all compare the slice of global warming we're enjoying today.
> 
> Here in Maine we had some flurries yesterday and the temps are hovering around 30. Ice on the lake soon!



I heard on the radio this afternoon that London got snow today, and the last time they had that cold of a temp in Florida on this day was over 100 years ago. It was in the high 20s here when I woke up this morning. I love this global warming!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cold and damp here in WA as well.

I want my global warming back. WAAAHHH!!!


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> That looks like good fishin' thare you betcha.



I love fishing. But ice fishing? Nah! Maybe at times, but what I experienced was a lot of cold and not a lot of fish. I can think of a lot of more pleasant things I could do on a cold winter's day - rearrange my sock drawer, sort toothpicks, tighten the cotton on our Q-tips... Yup, a whole lot of more enjoyable things.

I guess the old timers around here are predicting a hard, cold winter. The snow owls haven't been around for years. An old local behind us said that he's only seen them here two other times, and both times the winter was very cold and long.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 30, 2008)

Ben, is that supposed to be Archie Bunker on the cover of _Time_?


----------



## Quickened (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey rich i got the perfect smiley just for you!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Ben, is that supposed to be Archie Bunker on the cover of _Time_?



Yes Sir...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2008)

Excuse me guys. We need to get this thread back on track.

The OP is clearly about _me_ and _my_ cold fingers this morning. Please remain focused on having pity and concern for me and let's not distract the issue away from less important issues like what weather you have.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

ooo! sorry - ok, this is Rich...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks but too much hair.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 30, 2008)

I was thinking the little snot-glob on the nose was a nice touch, though...


----------

